# kings off P'cola beach



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I live over in Al and our king bite off the beach is pretty much dead w/ the exception of a few stragglers being caught here and there. Me and a buddy are thinking about coming over with the kayaks to try to a few more kings before winter and was just wondering if it was worth the drive. I know there are a ton of bobos which are still fun but am hoping for kings and sharks. Any info on whats running consistently will be appreciated.


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

i went out tuesday in our boat and caught 3 kings one nice one about a mile fromt he pass and 2 over 3 barges


----------

